# Happy Chuseok! 추석, 秋夕



## yuechu

Hello,

I'd like to ask how to say Happy "추석, 秋夕" to someone in Korean. Is there a greeting or customary phrase which is used?
Thanks!


----------



## soleilcouchant

We usually say
A. "추석 잘 지내세요"
B. "추석 잘 보내세요"
C. "추석 잘 쇠세요"
D. "추석 잘 쉬세요"

The verbs 지내다, 보내다, 쇠다, 쉬다 all work the same but remember these four are formal case. If the intended recepient is in casual relationship with you then "-요" will not be required thus you can just simply say, 
"추석 잘 쉬어" 

Hope this helped


----------



## yuechu

Thanks so much, soleilcouchant ! Merci pour ton aide !


----------

